# My first UN-low cut with my new Honda!



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

OK guys,

Per the other post I just sold off my Greensmower due to back issues and bought a Honda.

Although I did suffer some serious above-.5" cut symptoms which I over came through deep breathing and vodka,, I was able to successfully mow my lawn at the highest it has ever seen - 1 inch.

Here are some pics. All in all not nearly as nice as 0.5, but still fairly decent I think:


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

.75-1" is legit my favorite settings for most grasses I have seen here. I personally think it looks really good. I'm also a rum guy not a vodka guy, so my perceptions could just be off.


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

If anyone says this looks anything but fantastic, they've drank too much vodka. :thumbup:

I'm starting to feel like most lawns cut under an inch just say "keep off or else", and the lawns over an inch say "I have an actual life" and "please walk around with no shoes" Lol.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Amoo316 said:


> .75-1" is legit my favorite settings for most grasses I have seen here. I personally think it looks really good. I'm also a rum guy not a vodka guy, so my perceptions could just be off.


Thanks. It definitely looks different depending on if you've had rum vs. vodka - and good vodka at that. 

With rum you mow left to right. With vodka it's more of a diagonal mow.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> Amoo316 said:
> 
> 
> > .75-1" is legit my favorite settings for most grasses I have seen here. I personally think it looks really good. I'm also a rum guy not a vodka guy, so my perceptions could just be off.
> ...


Hey I resemble that remark... :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

andymac7 said:


> If anyone says this looks anything but fantastic, they've drank too much vodka. :thumbup:
> 
> I'm starting to feel like most lawns cut under an inch just say "keep off or else", and the lawns over an inch say "I have an actual life" and "please walk around with no shoes" Lol.


LOL - thanks!


----------



## ag_fishing (Feb 3, 2021)

andymac7 said:


> If anyone says this looks anything but fantastic, they've drank too much vodka. :thumbup:
> 
> I'm starting to feel like most lawns cut under an inch just say "keep off or else", and the lawns over an inch say "I have an actual life" and "please walk around with no shoes" Lol.


Hey I keep mine less than an inch and fully encourage walking on it barefoot :lol:


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Didn't u put down some tif_rough_ on the other side ? :mrgreen:


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

@DFW_Zoysia, I've considered returning to rotary. I used to maintain my Tifway at an 1" and was happy. I like reel mowing, but rotary is so much simpler.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

jayhawk said:


> Didn't u put down some tif_rough_ on the other side ? :mrgreen:


I did. It looks great and I've done almost nothing to it. I'll take a pic next time I am out.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Looks great man!! I do enjoy the light weight of the rotary mowers, that's for sure!


----------



## burntfire (Dec 10, 2020)

Which Honda did you end up getting? I think it's time for me to get a big boy mower. My electric is great in a lot of ways but great cuts is not one of them.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

burntfire said:


> Which Honda did you end up getting? I think it's time for me to get a big boy mower. My electric is great in a lot of ways but great cuts is not one of them.


I ended up with the HRN 216VKA. The first sales person was a real jerk and I wasn't going to buy from them. He didn't want to give me the time of day other than to tell me I need to buy the $700 model. I wasn't convinced I needed that.

I was looking at the mowers when he walked off and I quickly called around and they were out of stock everywhere but at this place. Then I heard another salesman helping another customer and was much more helpful so I waited 20 minutes until he could help me.

He confirmed what I thought - the $419 model would meet all my needs. And he was right. So far it's great. The first guy tried to tell me there was no way I could cut Zoysia with the "smaller" 170cc engine on the one I bought and needed to get the larger 200cc. But I remember from the old Honda I used many years ago with the 160cc that it was quite powerful. I also considered it against the Toro's but felt the Honda was nicer (and I have a strong anti-Briggs bias from past equipment)

The 170cc engine on the one I got is totally fine. They also tried to tell me there was going too be a difference in quality of cut between this and the more expensive models. Since they both use the same twin-blade, I didn't believe that for a second.

Are the higher-end ones 'nicer'? Sure. But for me it wasn't needed. Besides, the money I'm saving is going toward the new smoker I have on order.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@DFW_Zoysia I know it is a lawn forum but are you having a custom offset smoker built?


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

cldrunner said:


> @DFW_Zoysia I know it is a lawn forum but are you having a custom offset smoker built?


Having owned numerous types and brands, I am currently at: Gator Pit custom made Santa Maria grill and currently have a custom Gator Pit Cabinet smoker on order. Finger double crossed I am currently working on trying to get an offset also. 

*This is Ritch doing a video on my exact SMG before I picked it up: 



*
And here is a pic of what I make on it:


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

I could eat that 3 times a day, every day!


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

What I have found with the switch to a rotary and an increased HOC is that my life literally instantly just got 100 X easier  You will probably find the same.

No, it does not have that golf course like look, but I've been keeping mine around 2 inches and the look is really growing on me. And I can mow when I feel like it.

I would also be totally frowned upon based on the rotary I am using as well, but honestly it does a really good job. I switched to a 40 V Ryobi, it works wonderfully.


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

ag_fishing said:


> andymac7 said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone says this looks anything but fantastic, they've drank too much vodka. :thumbup:
> ...


Haha, yeah, just a personal feeling of mine, that's all. No hard data to back it up. Lol. There's plenty of sub-inchers with a life and family, etc., so don't get me wrong :lol: . Last year when my TriKing was running well, I had my bermuda at .75" and my son and two cousins loved it. They would always want to play a game of kickball "in the fairway".


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

TampaBayFL said:


> What I have found with the switch to a rotary and an increased HOC is that my life literally instantly just got 100 X easier  You will probably find the same.
> 
> No, it does not have that golf course like look, but I've been keeping mine around 2 inches and the look is really growing on me. And I can mow when I feel like it.
> 
> I would also be totally frowned upon based on the rotary I am using as well, but honestly it does a really good job. I switched to a 40 V Ryobi, it works wonderfully.


Yep, life does seem easier over on the rotary side sometimes. . I'm currently in a huge struggle keeping my TriKing from tearing my Zoysia due to a strange issue of the reels loosening every time I cut. It's like the hardware won't stay tight, causing the RTB clearance to be too wide. Hence, torn leaf blades and stressed/yellowing Zoysia. Ugh! So, it will be back to another backlap and tweaking back and forth (and back and forth) on the reel to get it just right. :roll:

So yeah, hopping on my little JD 42" and taking off right now sounds sort of awesome. The only thing holding me back is my uneven backyard. So, it gives me different shades of green by cutting some of the Zoysia really low, and some really high. :/

But anyway.. it's just grass right?? lol


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

TampaBayFL said:


> What I have found with the switch to a rotary and an increased HOC is that my life literally instantly just got 100 X easier  You will probably find the same.
> 
> No, it does not have that golf course like look, but I've been keeping mine around 2 inches and the look is really growing on me. And I can mow when I feel like it.
> 
> I would also be totally frowned upon based on the rotary I am using as well, but honestly it does a really good job. I switched to a 40 V Ryobi, it works wonderfully.


No frown here - some of those battery mowers work great!

I already feel less stress about it so I know you are correct.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Cdub5_ said:


> I could eat that 3 times a day, every day!


Me too. It was soooooooooooo good!


----------



## ag_fishing (Feb 3, 2021)

andymac7 said:


> ag_fishing said:
> 
> 
> > andymac7 said:
> ...


Agreed. Even though this is my first full year with a reel mower, I sometimes wonder about just going back to rotary completely and just get new blades 3-4 times a year for less than $200 and keep the Bermuda around 1-1.5" and call it good.


----------



## burntfire (Dec 10, 2020)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> cldrunner said:
> 
> 
> > @DFW_Zoysia I know it is a lawn forum but are you having a custom offset smoker built?
> ...


Wow that looks incredible. Interesting way of cooking it.. almost.. old school.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

My 12K sf of Tifway 419 is super overgrown and in need of a scalp. This thread has me questioning my existence.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> OK guys,
> 
> Per the other post I just sold off my Greensmower due to back issues and bought a Honda.
> 
> ...


Looks awesome !

Nice job! :thumbup:


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

jayhawk said:


> Didn't u put down some tif_rough_ on the other side ? :mrgreen:


Here ya go - here's a pic of the TiffTuff. I love this stuff. Wish I could have put it on my entire lawn.


----------



## burntfire (Dec 10, 2020)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> jayhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't u put down some tif_rough_ on the other side ? :mrgreen:
> ...


Over the Zoysia?


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

burntfire said:


> DFW_Zoysia said:
> 
> 
> > jayhawk said:
> ...


No - I had to resod the side last October/November and I went with TifTuff to try something different than Zeon. The only reason I went with Zeon on the other side (I originally wanted Bermuda) was because of the giant oak tree that gave off too much shade. Since this small side is 10000000% full sun, I went with the Tif Tuff.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

burntfire said:


> DFW_Zoysia said:
> 
> 
> > cldrunner said:
> ...


I love cooking on the Santa Maria Grill. After having a good SMG, I'll never go back to a "regular" grill again.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

ag_fishing said:


> andymac7 said:
> 
> 
> > ag_fishing said:
> ...


It certainly has its advantages.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> jayhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't u put down some tif_rough_ on the other side ? :mrgreen:
> ...


@DFW_Zoysia What makes you Prefer the TifTuf over the Zoysia?

Beautiful lawn by the way!


----------



## LoCutt (Jul 29, 2019)

I think if you switch from reel mowing at 1/2 inch to rotary at 1 inch, the lawn will look really nice until the thatch catches up. Anytime you raise the HOC, you probably improve the appearance... short term.

I don't think there is any question that the appearance to effort required ratio is better for rotary mowing over reel. But if you get out in your lawn to play, a reel-mowed surface at lower HOC is more conducive to sports than higher HOC and rotary maintenance.

Ultimately, it's your opinion.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@DFWdude my only caution for you is ruts in the soil. It isn't an issue this time of year with our lack of rain, but I tried to do this with my back yard this Spring and have ruts that are still present. I ended up converting an old scalping machine, a CalTrimmer, to a back yard mower. I'm cutting it at 1" and it actually looks fantastic, but I feel every rut still from using the rotary on our crappy clay soil. I thought about getting a ProStripe or Rotarola to try to combine the best of both worlds, but the financial manager said no.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

ENC_Lawn said:


> DFW_Zoysia said:
> 
> 
> > jayhawk said:
> ...


The Zoysia is definitely much more high maintenance from a fungus/disease point of view. Also seems to require more water.


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

I will echo the thought on Zoysia being somewhat disease prone. I have learned with mine I pretty much have to be proactive year around with various fungicides.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

LoCutt said:


> I think if you switch from reel mowing at 1/2 inch to rotary at 1 inch, the lawn will look really nice until the thatch catches up. Anytime you raise the HOC, you probably improve the appearance... short term.
> 
> I don't think there is any question that the appearance to effort required ratio is better for rotary mowing over reel. But if you get out in your lawn to play, a reel-mowed surface at lower HOC is more conducive to sports than higher HOC and rotary maintenance.
> 
> Ultimately, it's your opinion.


I'm sure you're right for the sun areas. But I *think* I make be better off as much of it is under an oak tree so cutting it at a bit higher height may help it get a bit thicker from what I've read on this forum.

I'm going to be using d-thatch on it and will be sure to watch it closely.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

@DFW_Zoysia Can you tell a big difference in TifTuf vs Zeon when cutting the lawn?

Everything I read sounds like Zoysia is a stiff, tough blade to mow?


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

ENC_Lawn said:


> @DFW_Zoysia Can you tell a big difference in TifTuf vs Zeon when cutting the lawn?
> 
> Everything I read sounds like Zoysia is a stiff, tough blade to mow?


Let me butt in and say so far, I think Zoysia is absolutely a stiff tough blade to mow. I've had to adjust and/or backlap my TriKing so much this year. For me anyway, it is extremely hard to get a clean cut if RTB isn't set perfectly, and the bedknife isn't super sharp.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

ENC_Lawn said:


> @DFW_Zoysia Can you tell a big difference in TifTuf vs Zeon when cutting the lawn?
> 
> Everything I read sounds like Zoysia is a stiff, tough blade to mow?


I've kept all my mowers super sharp, so I never noticed a difference and my yard is very small - ~1000 sq feet. That's not to say that over time as blades get duller that the issue wouldn't be highlighted.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

@andymac7 Thanks for the feedback...and lawn the size you and I have its not very affordable to change cultivars...so I appreciate the feedback.

I originally seeded Zenith back in the day before I was into lawn care and it didn't germinate well...but that was my fault.

I have been entertaining the idea of Zoysia the past 2 seasons...so I appreciate the feedback!


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> ENC_Lawn said:
> 
> 
> > @DFW_Zoysia Can you tell a big difference in TifTuf vs Zeon when cutting the lawn?
> ...


@DFW_Zoysia Thanks for the feedback! :thumbup:


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

ENC_Lawn said:


> @andymac7 Thanks for the feedback...and lawn the size you and I have its not very affordable to change cultivars...so I appreciate the feedback.
> 
> I originally seeded Zenith back in the day before I was into lawn care and it didn't germinate well...but that was my fault.
> 
> I have been entertaining the idea of Zoysia the past 2 seasons...so I appreciate the feedback!


No problem @ENC_Lawn. Don't get me wrong, I'm really starting to love my Zenith that I seeded last year. And, maybe my TriKing needs reground at the end of the season also. All I know, the last few times I've tried to cut it, it tears the leaf blades and turns the grass an off color due to stress, no matter how much I adjust and backlap. I've never had it do that with my Bermuda.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

ENC_Lawn said:


> DFW_Zoysia said:
> 
> 
> > ENC_Lawn said:
> ...


No prob.

The other think I like is knowing how resilient the TifTiff is and how it will grow back faster than Zeon.

Example - I had to cut out a 6" circle in the Zeon last year in the shade - still not filled in. Not even close.

Another example - I just tried spraying Panterra over the weekend. I admittedly laid it heavier than I should and the TifTuff has some light yellow areas from it. I'm no not worried about it knowing it's a more resilient grass than Zeon.

In terms of looks when I was mowing at 0.49" the Zeon probably had the edge in looks. But it was slight and not worth the extra effort.


----------

